# Jess wants to be the Andrex dog



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmmm.

Who has done this..









It wasn't me.







0

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Awww!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She has compitition from Winston, out grandsons pup

What is it with pups and toilet rolls?? 

But then again he loves pruning garden plants too

Sandra


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hope it wasn't the last roll


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Every evening he leaves

Every evening I say

Not again

Every morning he arrives

Physically

He's not my breed

A long leggedly beastie

But his brow is furried

He has that worried look

And he is all loose skin, with a zip fastener up his back

And ok

He has wormed his way into my heart

So

I feed him brown rice chicken and veg

But

It's going to stop

Aldra


----------

